# Industry News: Fuji announces the all new X-T3 mirrrorless camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 6, 2018)

> New X-T3 introduces all-new back-illuminated 26MP X-Trans CMOS 4 sensor and X-Processor 4 processor; World’s first APS-C mirrorless camera capable of 4K/60P 10bit recording
> *Valhalla, N.Y., September 6, 2018 *– FUJIFILM North America Corporation today unveiled the new *FUJIFILM X-T3*, launching the X Series mirrorless digital cameras into its fourth generation. Introducing an all-new back-illuminated 26.1MP X-Trans CMOS 4 sensor and X-Processor 4 processor, the X-T3 delivers superb image quality, dramatically improved AF performance, exceptional tracking performance of fast-moving subjects and blackout-free burst shooting. The X-T3 is also the first APS-C mirrorless camera capable of 4K/60P 10bit recording to meet the needs of professional videographers.
> 
> “We are proud to introduce the new X-T3 to market as not only the latest addition to our X Series mirrorless lineup of digital cameras, but as an introduction to fourth generation technologies that feature substantial...



Continue reading...


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 6, 2018)

Seems a good camera. They must be running out of road on potential improvements


----------



## robotfist (Sep 6, 2018)

As someone that shoots a lot of video, this looks so much more appealing to me than the EOS-R. That 4k crop on the EOS-R is unacceptable in 2018. 

No one has achieved 4k at 60p in a large sensor mirrorless camera yet (aps-c and above) and Fuji just announced it with the XT-3. I am very excited to try this camera out. Great job Fuji!


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 6, 2018)

With a launch price of 1500, it will be pressured by the A7III/Z6/EOS R war. FF will be coming down in price and that will affect Fuji and micro 4/3 in how much they can charge.


----------



## LordPandamonium (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm looking forward mostly to the wide angles, especially ultra wides. On an SLR, you have to add a retrofocus group (basically a reverse telephoto) because you can't just stick the rear elements into the camera. There should be some nice and (relatively) compact wide angles. I like the beefy primes, but high performance compact primes and zooms are what I would use.


----------



## ecpu (Sep 6, 2018)

After being let down by Canon for what will be the last time, I placed a back order for a Sony A7III (these things are still not in stock anywhere) after seeing the specs on the EOS R. However, I just cancelled that order because Sony may be launching the A7SIII before Photokina! Then I see this new Fuji... what an amazingly spec'd and priced APSC camera. Canon should be taking notes. I actually might consider this little fuji as a back up or B Cam next to my new Sony. Well done Fuji.


----------



## crashpc (Sep 6, 2018)

RIP Canon sensors. You´re last one now.... :-(


----------



## BM (Sep 6, 2018)

And Made in China!


----------



## Canedo (Sep 7, 2018)

Canon disapointed, Fuji did not, it has slow motion!


----------



## esimmons (Sep 7, 2018)

Random Orbits said:


> With a launch price of 1500, it will be pressured by the A7III/Z6/EOS R war. FF will be coming down in price and that will affect Fuji and micro 4/3 in how much they can charge.


true but so too will the prices fall for the fuji, so the relative balance will likely remain the same, more or less.


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 7, 2018)

esimmons said:


> true but so too will the prices fall for the fuji, so the relative balance will likely remain the same, more or less.



Except that it puts a price cap on APS-C no matter what is included in the feature set. FF margins can be higher because there is less pricing pressure from above (i.e. medium format), especially at the A7RIII/5DIV/D850 leve and above. So the new fuji is 1500, but a new 5div is about 2500 or a gray is closer to 2000. The 6DII streets for about 1500 and grays can be had for a little over 1200. The new fuji is launching at a price $100 less than its previous iteration but is priced higher than the floor of what 6DIIs are going for.


----------



## BM (Sep 8, 2018)

Canedo said:


> Canon disapointed, Fuji did not, it has slow motion!


Who cares! Its still a camera and a crop camera! 
Canon make the best FF Mirror-less camera!
Period!


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Sep 8, 2018)

This is the camera I've been waiting for Canon to build. 

Now that the new RF mount seems to diminish the outlook for an advanced M mount camera the Fujifilm X cameras are looking very attractive. These X-T's seem to deliver the most benefit as an addition to full a frame DSLR system. 

Top notch video, a very good (apsc) stills camera, weather sealed robust body with two card slots and a nice selection of high quality compact lenses. Everything I want from Canon but they seem to be unwilling or unable to deliver. 

I think I'll wait until Photo Expo NY next month where I can demo this as well as the EOS R but for my needs the Fujifilm appears to be the best fit. APSC is certainly a limiting factor for stills but for travel/street the most important thing for me is image content rather than strict image quality.


----------



## Quirkz (Sep 10, 2018)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> This is the camera I've been waiting for Canon to build.
> 
> Now that the new RF mount seems to diminish the outlook for an advanced M mount camera the Fujifilm X cameras are looking very attractive. These X-T's seem to deliver the most benefit as an addition to full a frame DSLR system.
> 
> ...



Nice to see a post that wasn’t bashing the EOS-R, just explaining why it wasn’t the right fit for you. Thank you for that


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 11, 2018)

Hector1970 said:


> Seems a good camera.



Seems like a good spec. sheet, anyway...


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 11, 2018)

crashpc said:


> RIP Canon sensors. You´re last one now.... :-(



Let's see how many Fuji actually _sell_, eh?


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 11, 2018)

ecpu said:


> Canon should be taking notes



Canon has no interest in niches within niches.


----------



## robotfist (Sep 11, 2018)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Canon has no interest in niches within niches.


Canon has no interest in any feedback outside Canon.


----------



## applecider (Sep 11, 2018)

So from the blurb “ is also capable of implementing complex image processing tasks in an instant, such as the unique FUJIFILM Color Chrome Effect or Monochrome Adjustment function.”

I get that the in camera processing is great, but does anyone use effects on Fuji or for that matter the canon cameras?

Fuji does seem to make nice APS-C filterless sensors tho.


----------



## PGSanta (Sep 12, 2018)

BM said:


> Who cares! Its still a camera and a crop camera!
> Canon make the best FF Mirror-less camera!
> Period!



Put down the pipe.


----------



## BM (Sep 12, 2018)

PGSanta said:


> Put down the pipe.


What?


----------



## PGSanta (Sep 12, 2018)

BM said:


> What?



The pipe you're smoking that crack with.


----------



## BM (Sep 14, 2018)

PGSanta said:


> The pipe you're smoking that crack with.


I'm not smoke! LOL!!!!


----------



## Canedo (Sep 20, 2018)

BM said:


> Who cares! Its still a camera and a crop camera!
> Canon make the best FF Mirror-less camera!
> Period!



canon makes exellent FF mirrorless and video-less cameras.


----------

